# Question about Allen bows?



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

I aquired my dads old bow the other day and I'm in the process of restoring it, it is in really rough shape. My question is, does anyone have information on the Year and Model of this bow. The only numbers I can find on it are, 380-8-L. The are on the inside of the limb, on the wood block that the fiberglass limb is in.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

after you fletch those arrows,under-neath the paint on the aluminuun limb end plates are some etched numbers, referance to the draw and poundage,and also on the side plate there is the model#and serial #s under that paint.


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! He said he bought it used from a guy in 1975/1976 and it was "old" then. From what I have found so far, most of the information is looking like it is and early 70's bow. My plans are to get it looking good, make a shadow box, put some pictures in there with the bow (they are from when I was about 1 and a half years old) he killed a deer that was huge bodied and there are a few pics of me and him with the deer. Then hang it on the wall, you know one of those things to remember my dad by.


----------

